# Windows Phone 8/8.1 app developing ---2



## Abhishek532 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys

I wanted to develop some apps for Windows Phone 8/8.1 platform .Can someone please help me by providing the good links for some development softwares ? I tried to use Visual Studio 2013 Express but i couldnt find any option for WP development .Also ,I saw in some videos that there is also some emulator inbuilt in VStudio .Please provide me links/package to that TOO .

Thank you
Abhishek532


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2014)

VS2013 have WP SDK inbuilt. Can you please let me know which version of VS2013 Express you used?

MS have different express versions for different purpose. So you won't be getting all the options in single express version. You need to download one which you want to use.

Check Visual Studio Express. So for WP App development you need to use "Express 2013 for Windows".

Also note that, WP SDK is only available from VS2013 Update 2, so if you have version prior to that, you need to download the Update 2 manually and install, else if you wish you can download the full package again.

Check Download Overview


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

Why creating duplicate threads? 
*www.digit.in/forum/programming/184300-windows-phone-8-8-1-app-developing.html


----------

